# MK677 and elevated glucose (HbA1c test)



## thSman (May 29, 2018)

I recently had some bloods taken to check my prostate was in check at my local GP Surgery ( Doctors surgery in the UK).

All was fine with my Prostate but my blood glucose was elevated to 50 mmol/mol with is 2mmol/mol over the diabetic level that is used in the UK. The Doc was on about putting me on Metaformin etc but then the penny dropped and I told him i was taking a supp to help me sleep.

He'd obviously never heard of MK677 but I suggested that I come back in two weeks and see what the result is then.

It scared the shit out of me as I'm 42, healthy living/eating individual.

MK is so easy to use and I'd like to keep using this but NOT at this risk !

Any ideas on -

Lowering dosage to 12.5 mg in the p.m

Using berberine to lower blood sugar

Buying a blood glucose monitor to see how I go.

My Nan is the only one in the family with Diabetes and hasn't had the most healthy of eating habits and is very old ,93 and diabetes for 20 year or so.

Can't say I've had any of the usual diabetic symptoms either. It seems that so many of are taking this and I suspect I'm not in the few who have responded to MK in this way.

I'd love some input from you !

I use here and ANASCI a lot,lots of good info to be had .


----------



## odin (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't think this is a big deal. Low carbs alone could get your numbers in range again. You could try metformin or berberine to lower values when using MK. You could lower your MK dose as well. It's something to monitor but nothing serious if you make the right changes. If it causes too much stress for you just drop the MK.


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Metformin is what I'd suggest.


----------



## fishboy (Jun 9, 2018)

I am also using 25mg MK677. I added a low dose of Metformin (400) because I am using insulin as well.
 My fasted glucose numbers only increased by 15 or so. I am always under 100. (American).
I would try adding Metformin


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 10, 2018)

fishboy said:


> I am also using 25mg MK677. I added a low dose of Metformin (400) because I am using insulin as well.
> My fasted glucose numbers only increased by 15 or so. I am always under 100. (American).
> I would try adding Metformin



I agree. 1 metformin tab pre bed should help a lot.


----------



## thSman (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks guys, I got some good replies also fromPro Muscle. I've started Berberine @ 500mg x 3 pd and I'm using a blood glucose monitor and am going to take things from there.

Whats everyones view on long term damage from say 2 month on 1 month off ?


----------



## striffe (Jun 26, 2018)

thSman said:


> Thanks guys, I got some good replies also fromPro Muscle. I've started Berberine @ 500mg x 3 pd and I'm using a blood glucose monitor and am going to take things from there.
> 
> Whats everyones view on long term damage from say 2 month on 1 month off ?



I don't think there should be any long term damage as long as you keep monitoring blood work and your blood glucose. Berberine is very good. What is your fasted blood glucose now?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 28, 2018)

suppdude said:


> Metformin is what I'd suggest.



If you can tolerate it. METFORMIN gives me non stop stomach issues like gas and diarrhea


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2018)

are you pigging out on that stuff?
Diet is key, dont mess with metformin


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 10, 2018)

I did not notice my glucose numbers changing when I used MK677, and I am very sensitive to things that mess with it.  That does not mean it does not change it in you, though.

I find it fascinating that we are all so much alike, and yet so very different.


----------



## powerof2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Metformin and berberine both have there down sides too. I struggle to keep mine down also. I have changed my diet around and do fasted cardio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thSman (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been lax on the replies here, and after so much help....sorry.

I ran out of glucose sticks but have started again today, just out of curiosity as my numbers were within normal range

5.2 (32mmol/l) on waking
7.1 (43mmol/l) after meals(90 mins), did spike to 8.150mmol/l) post lunch.This worried me somewhat as all meals are always balanced P/C/F and I never eat carbs alone.
Dropped down to 4.1 (25 mmol/l) post workout and that was with and oat/whey shake prior to training.
I'm now sitting at 7.0 (43mmol/l) pre bed,3 hours post meal but i have just taken my MK677, should have tested prior I know.

It's all still a bit inconclusive don't you think ? Seems like eating 5/6 meals per day isn't giving myself time for my levels to drop.

A diabetic doctor at my gym said glucose shouldn't go above 8 really 90 min post meals I'm using that as a guide.

Will be a pisser if I have to dump the MK as it seemed all but perfect but being a diabetic for the rest of my days would be horrible !


----------



## odin (Jul 11, 2018)

thSman said:


> I've been lax on the replies here, and after so much help....sorry.
> 
> I ran out of glucose sticks but have started again today, just out of curiosity as my numbers were within normal range
> 
> ...



Things look fine. Nothing to be alarmed about. You definitely don't have to worry about turning diabetic. If you like the results just carry on but have time off to give your body a break from it. So you didn't try any GDA's or metformin? Why don't you just add one of those whilst using mk?


----------



## thSman (Jul 12, 2018)

I am using berberine 500mg three times a day.

Yeah your'e right things do look fine,its just big shit if you make yourself diabetic, screw up after a gear cycle and yo'll always get back but this scared me a bit.

I'm buying 1mg powder and using the micro scoop supplied and it feels stronger than pre mixed I've had before and cheaper by £13.


----------



## SURGE (Jul 30, 2018)

thSman said:


> I am using berberine 500mg three times a day.
> 
> Yeah your'e right things do look fine,its just big shit if you make yourself diabetic, screw up after a gear cycle and yo'll always get back but this scared me a bit.
> 
> I'm buying 1mg powder and using the micro scoop supplied and it feels stronger than pre mixed I've had before and cheaper by £13.



You are not going to make yourself diabetic from mk unless you decide to high dose it and never come off. Good to see the berberine is helping you out. A keto diet would also work great.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Seen it raise glucose levels in a couple days. Start low, use only on training days when we are most glucose and insulin sensitive then use 500 mg of extended release Metformin am and pm. Also keep carbs around training to help sensitivity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

